# ACER Ribbon Cable for backlight problem



## sanya121 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a very interesting problem with my acer aspire 3810tz. 

My LED LCD backlight kept going out so I opened up my laptop and 
got access to the LCD.

Turns out, my problem is the ribbon cable that comes out of the LCD 
and into the inverter (this cable powers the LED backlight).

My problem is that there is a VERY SHARP bend (90 degress) in the ribbon
cable, and this is causing the problem. When I press down on the cable where
it overlaps itself, the backlight goes out. When I move it a round a bit and off
of itself then backlight comes on. 

Any solutions as to how I can fix this?

I was thinking adding some tape in between where the wire crosses itself.. 
Maybe that would help?

I think the wire is doing this because there is a break in the connection and it
must be in a certain position in order for the current to actually flow through it. Press on it a bit and the current can no longer flow.

Any solutions would help!! Thanks!!


Here is a link to a very small picture, not by me.. but of the same lcd.
http://www.insidemylaptop.com/images/Acer-Aspire-3810T/remove-replace-laptop-screen-11.jpg
the cable itself is to the right of the red box and you can see the sharp 90 
degree bend.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi sanya121, welcome to TSF

i would replace that cable.


----------



## sanya121 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks!

I cannot replace the cable without replacing the LCD..
The cable is attached the the led backlight. Last time I had this SAME
problem I tore this cable by accident, opened the LCD apart, and got the
led backlight out. The problem is that I cannot find a replacement backlight
anywhere for this laptop.

I also do not want to buy a new lcd because this problem will persist. 
(This is the second time it happened, but this is on a new lcd)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you get a warranty for the screen?


----------



## sanya121 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah but the warranty is over. 
Already checked that option :/

What if I were to freeze the cable in
some sort of glue  
So that it doesn't move?

Would that affect the way electricity flows through it
or what not?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i think i would try tape before glue


----------



## tom_ (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I believe I have the exact same problem, and would be very interested to hear if you managed a fix or replacement. I see the LED flex below is available on ebay Uk, do you think it is worth buying this, or is the problem doomed to repeat again? A shame this problem affects an otherwise great laptop. 

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------

